# How long for you to get your emotions back in DP/DR SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME



## DKJM1922 (May 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

So I'm DK 26 years old female from the Philippines... just 4days ago I just experienced what I believe is DP/DR. Mine was due to a series of bad panic attacks together with sleep deprivation. To tell you honestly, It's been pure hell! I woke up, feeling different. As if my head was just on top of my neck. It feels weird. It's like I'm in a dream state. Before i had panic attacks I remember I was obessing over googling Schizophrenia symptoms on the net which triggers my anxiety really bad. You See I have this habit of talking to myself privately in the mirror, and re enacting scenarios in my head of things I should've done. I'm aware about it. I'm introvert and have been unemployed for 5years so its my way of coping up with stress, depression & anxiety. And it is something that I have been doing since I was a teenager.. i don't hear voices or not having delusions but yeah I talk to myself. A week before I had this DP/DR or whatever it is. I am starting to question whether me talking to myself is normal so I started googling it. I've read articles about schiz and that really scared me. I become anxious and triggers my panic attack. Until Monday, baaam. I woke up I feel different. Honestly, Im scared whether this is a negative symptom of schiz or DP or Anhedonia. Btw, I am also a hypochondriac. But what really bothers me is that I can't feel my emotions. I feel panicky, but I don't feel happiness or sadness or anger or anything. Thats what torturing me. I feel like I am about to lose my mind. I'm scared that I might not be able to feel my emotions again. I feel like giving up really. I don't want to live.... i don't care whether I cried or worried all night as long as I can feel hurt, sad, happy. I just want to feel my emotions again. Also I'd like to add that I've been having like weird sensation in my head, i don't know if its brain fog or something, my head feels weird. Same goes with my ears, or chest. This whole thing is a complete torture for me... somebody please help me i'm giving up


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nothing you said suggests Schizophrenia.

You clearly have a lot of anxiety, I mean nearly everyone talks to themselves, so nothing to worry about there.

DP can trigger in high anxiety, which right now you have, so maybe you just worked your way up to it.

I think the best thing you can do is get your anxiety and depression under control, hopefully you have access to a doctor.

As for Dp, yeah Anhedonia and numbness emotionally are very common, the brain thing, maybe brain fog?

Don't give up, it's only been 4 days, things will get better if you work for them.

As for your main question, you have asked three times in a row, no one can tell you. I'd be lying if i said a time scale, what I do know is Anti Depressants, well SNRI's helped my emotions after 3 months, as for naturally, everyone has there own journey with DP, yours might not even last the month, but it's like a million dollar question, no one can tell you, all i can say is there are things that make it better in the mean time, so stick in there


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have been in this hell for 4 months and I don't know what to do. I don't even know where to post for some help. I tried posting but I don't know where my post went. I got my emotions back after the 3rd month. And now I can't stop crying because I will so damn awful.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I have been in this hell for 4 months and I don't know what to do. I don't even know where to post for some help. I tried posting but I don't know where my post went. I got my emotions back after the 3rd month. And now I can't stop crying because I will so damn awful.


Hey, I know it sucks and you feel like you'll never come back, sometimes I truly believe I'm finished and I'll be in this state forever. You just need to breath and try your best to calm down. It's easier said than done, I know, but you need to soldier through it. You got someone to talk to about how you feel etc?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Mowkus said:


> Hey, I know it sucks and you feel like you'll never come back, sometimes I truly believe I'm finished and I'll be in this state forever. You just need to breath and try your best to calm down. It's easier said than done, I know, but you need to soldier through it. You got someone to talk to about how you feel etc?


I have a phycologist and a psychiatrist and are both useless... this came out of nowhere. I was happy with no anxiety no depression. This is all new to me. Never been on medication until now. I feel like this is hell. Now I fight these attacks 24/7. I can be just sitting and all of a sudden I feel like my soul is leaving my body. Then my vision gets this sick unreality look and everything feels like a dream and I'm paralyzed. No longer can feel my body. Straight tunnel vision and like I'm looking at myself from up top. Isnthe scariest twilight zone evil crap ever


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

There is no set time when your feelings come back, but they do eventually come back when you least expect it.

I couldn't feel nothing for three months until I noticed one day I was feeling optimistic, then the next month I started to feel love/hate within five months my brain had restored all my emotions and emotional attachements to life.

The trick is to stop asking yourself why you can't feel anything, you're trying to feel emotions when you're not in a predicament to feel emotions, leave your brain alone for god sake.. let it do its job and watch the best come your way.

Some people will tell you that you won't recover, kindly tell them to fuck themselves with their bullshit statement you're going to recover but it's going to take time, you only slow the process with your constant wondering if you can simply accept & let go the best will come your way easier said than done but honestly that is the truth.

Psychostein,
Depersonalisation Research Unit


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Psychostein said:


> There is no set time when your feelings come back, but they do eventually come back when you least expect it.
> 
> I couldn't feel nothing for three months until I noticed one day I was feeling optimistic, then the next month I started to feel love/hate within five months my brain had restored all my emotions and emotional attachements to life.
> 
> ...


Couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I have a phycologist and a psychiatrist and are both useless... this came out of nowhere. I was happy with no anxiety no depression. This is all new to me. Never been on medication until now. I feel like this is hell. Now I fight these attacks 24/7. I can be just sitting and all of a sudden I feel like my soul is leaving my body. Then my vision gets this sick unreality look and everything feels like a dream and I'm paralyzed. No longer can feel my body. Straight tunnel vision and like I'm looking at myself from up top. Isnthe scariest twilight zone evil crap ever


Have you found some way to keep yourself distracted? It helps me a lot personally keeping myself busy so I have no time to worry about anything. It's good to find someone to talk to, keeps me from having panic attacks. I just speak to my friends if they're not busy they're usually happy to speak on the phone etc. Just make sure you're not relying on someone too much as they most likely won't understand and probably have problems of their own. If you want you can message me.


----------



## phoebefructose (Jun 25, 2017)

After starting self help recently and starting a healthy regime, taking vitamins/supplements and trying to get regular sleep something quite reassuring happened.

I accidentally criticised a friend's art a bit too much and they told me that I can be really judgemental and told me that I need to stop thinking that I'm above everyone. Now, I use the term 'friend' loosely, obviously. But this actually made me feel self-hatred for the first time this years. It was amazing, even if self-hatred isn't the ideal emotion to come back to. You just have to take care of yourself and start getting back into a healthy routine. Luckily, there is a lot of good advice on how to do that on here. Good luck xx


----------

